

Tracing a DNS Reflection Attack - sc68cal
https://www.dns-oarc.net/files/workshop-201110/tracing-dns-reflection.pdf

======
sc68cal
This slide deck presents a really great bit of work, where they were able to
track down a big originator of DNS reflection attacks, to a VPS provider in
Scranton, PA.

